# e46 speaker wiring?



## mh328i (Apr 12, 2004)

Can someone tell me if the front speakers of the H/K system are chasis grounded? I recently upgraded my entire system and used the factory speaker wires. Now, my amp heats up to it's shutdown temp in about 30 minutes and thought that maybe this was my problem. Thanks.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

uses differential signals i believe.


----------



## mh328i (Apr 12, 2004)

I used a Peripheral SVEN 4 to change to differnetial inputs into RCA's that my amp could use, but I also used to factory speaker wires from the amp to the speakers and had thought that my problem may lie there.


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

You may want to consider this: http://www.lightningaudio.com/2004/products/ . If you changed your whole system to aftermarket, it's pointless to try to save money on proper wiring.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

No, older BMWs often use a common ground, but modern ones are all floating.

If you're using an aftermarket amp and stock speakers, their low impedance may be causing the amp to heat up and shut down.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

See Kaz's note....but if you used new speakers, I am not sure what the problem could be in so far as using the wires. I used the front wires for my 3way setup with no problems at all. I am pushing ~ 150 watts to each side @ 2ohm


----------



## mh328i (Apr 12, 2004)

My system consists of a 2003 factory head unit with XM Direct, running into a Peripheral SVEN4 with 4 RCA's going to a RF Power T8004. The front two channels powering a pair of MB Quart Q-Series QSD 213's in the factory locations and the rear channels bridged to a single JL Audio 10W6v2-D4 (wired for 8 Ohms) in a custom fiberglass enclosure above the battery compartment. I have since tested the speakers against ground, no short. I am now thinking that the factory head is not putting out the neccesary line voltage, and is sending a clipped signal to the amp. The solution is a line driver or a new headunit, which will lose me my steering wheel buttons and the unaltered interior appearance. I need an ocilliscope to see for sure, but I don't got one of them. I have spent almost $3000 on the system so far, and right now I like the H/K better!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I think I read that the head puts out 11v P-P at max voltage, hence the need for the VEN4 to begin with. I'd think you would need a severely clipped signal to the amp (i.e. VERY audible) in order for it to shut down.

Have you considered that perhaps the amp is bad? Would a poor ground for the amp cause some sort of problem with the power supply section? Not an electronics expert, but if ground resistance was too high it would cause the power supply to draw excess current and heat up? :dunno:

Also, make sure your D4 is in fact wired for 8ohm, not 2. Had a friend with an Alpine 4ohm DVC that was wired for 2 and causing his Sony XPlod to shut down. Switched it to 8 and that fixed the problem.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Perhaps you are simply over driving the amp :dunno: I know the Qs will take a lot of power and your amp is rated @ 100 per in 4ohm, how high do you have the gains cranked up? Short of the do as Kaz recommended, check your amp connections and the sub wiring.


----------



## Bobby2x (Sep 28, 2007)

So can someone help me out?
I am going to run a 4 chan amp mounted in the trunch of the 323i (2000)
is there anyplace I can find a wire diagram or help on this install. I am looking at aftermarket DVD players too. I am am somewhat tech/elec savy but no idea where to start on this project! Sorry to sound so noob!! Any help would be appreciated!
I am sure I can figure out how to run the RCA cables to the truck from the head unit, but lost reguarding running the line from the Amp to the speakers. Also a little bit confused on what speaker sizes I need. I was planning on switching from the 3-way crossovers currently installed to a more common 2-way. Then there are the rear deck spewakers, which I dont belive my car has installed... doesnt look or sound like there is anything coming from the rear deck.


----------

